# Muffun Basket (Muffun's Gallery)



## muffun (Jun 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/TgcIdlO0V9o&autoplay=1

Requests are open.

This is just a gallery of my art and stuff. Mostly signatures. I made it so I wouldn't have to post a new topic every time I made a new sig. I'll only add sigs I like to the gallery. 

















<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Sexy spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">






































































^Imogen Heap^










^A request for Julien11^</div><span style="display:block;text-align:center">

<span style="display:block;text-align:center">I appreciate any and all concrit you guys have. 






*Requests are currently <span style="color:#ff0000">CLOSED</span>.*

Don't be too specific when making requests, if you're too specific, it probably won't look good. I need some freedom. I'd also appreciate if you supplied me with a render so I don't have to search the interwebs for one.

And I *don't* accept TBT Bells, so keep them.

Dunno if I will ever open them again






http://muffun7.deviantart.com/
Just, y'know, if anyone's wondering.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 28, 2010)

Top notch sigs, Muffun :B Likin' the effects on the Cap. F one.


----------



## muffun (Jun 28, 2010)

Thank ya, Crash. =D


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow, those are really good! =D The only one I'm not really crazy about is the Captain Falcon one.

Do you think I could make a request? c:
Either Princess Peach or Zelda in a sig, that looks all pretty and girly. XD With my name on it somewhere.
Not too specific, so go nuts. I'll pay you as many TBTB as your want ^^b


----------



## muffun (Jun 28, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Wow, those are really good! =D The only one I'm not really crazy about is the Captain Falcon one.
> 
> Do you think I could make a request? c:
> Either Princess Peach or Zelda in a sig, that looks all pretty and girly. XD With my name on it somewhere.
> Not too specific, so go nuts. I'll pay you as many TBTB as your want ^^b


Thanks Ron! I was kind of reluctant to add that one because it was kind of a last-minute sig. x_x But thanks otherwise.

Sure, and I don't accept TBTB for requests, so keep 'em.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 28, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's still pretty durn good though. 8D

Are you sureeee? Well thanks, take your time!


----------



## muffun (Jun 28, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I'm sure. BD


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm digging your style. Might send up a request soon, I need to change this old signature anyway.


----------



## muffun (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks Fabio, it's appreciated. 

@Ron I'm using a Baby Peach render if you don't mind. Is that all right?


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey would it be possible to make a signature with one of my photography photo's?


----------



## muffun (Jun 28, 2010)

Yeah sure, which one though?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 28, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Thanks Fabio, it's appreciated.
> 
> @Ron I'm using a Baby Peach render if you don't mind. Is that all right?


Sure, sounds cute! :3


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 28, 2010)

http://peekab00m.deviantart.com/art/Desktop-165304010?q=1&qo=1 
http://peekab00m.deviantart.com/art/Maple-leaf-164847471?q=1&qo=1
http://peekab00m.deviantart.com/art/Book-bead-163959787?q=1&qo=1

-----------------------------------------------------
Something with at least one of  those photo's. Just do whatever you like with it. :] 
And if you could have my name [Peekab00m] to the right in MS gothic?

Thanks! If you want in return ill do a photo request for you!  <3


----------



## muffun (Jun 28, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's this one, actually. =D


----------



## muffun (Jun 28, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> http://peekab00m.deviantart.com/art/Desktop-165304010?q=1&qo=1
> http://peekab00m.deviantart.com/art/Maple-leaf-164847471?q=1&qo=1
> http://peekab00m.deviantart.com/art/Book-bead-163959787?q=1&qo=1
> 
> ...


Sure, I'll see what I can do. =)


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 28, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D'awwwww, that's great. ^^


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 28, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aweh, thanks! <3


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 28, 2010)

Alright, here's the photograph. I know it isn't a render, but try your best. Do whatever inspires you. I don't want any text on it, though. There's no rush, either. Thanks!

Oh, and here's the same image, different sizes/resolutions, for convenience.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










</div>


----------



## muffun (Jun 28, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Alright, here's the photograph. I know it isn't a render, but try your best. Do whatever inspires you. I don't want any text on it, though. Thanks!
> 
> Oh, and here's the same image, different sizes/resolutions, for convenience.
> 
> ...


Ah, I remember seeing that movie. On DVD though. Hah.

Sure though. I could have a bit of fun doing that one.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 28, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I just really like that photograph, the setting and all. Like I said, do whatever, and take your time.


----------



## muffun (Jun 29, 2010)

Done with Ronnie's:







Hope you like it.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 29, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Done with Ronnie's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really pretty, your really good! :]


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 29, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Done with Ronnie's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH <3

Thank you so much, I love it. =D Now I can finally do that sig overhaul I've been dreaming of. 8D You're really good at this, man!


----------



## muffun (Jun 29, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw shucks. Thanks! And I'm working on your sig right now. Trying to decide between photos, because they're all really good. You're a great photographer.


----------



## muffun (Jun 29, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aha, glad you like it Ron! Thanks. =D


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 29, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aweh thank you! And take your time, no need to rush. :]


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 29, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Done with Ronnie's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your really good!

I love that color (Or shade) of Pink!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 29, 2010)

These sigs are amazing, good job Muffun.


----------



## muffun (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## Sab (Jun 29, 2010)

overall they seem a little saturated. u got a unique style tho. text needs work. kiu


----------



## muffun (Jun 29, 2010)

Sab said:
			
		

> overall they seem a little saturated. u got a unique style tho. text needs work. kiu


Thanks for the feedback, text is something I've never been good at lol


----------



## ShiningJPS (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey Muffun (Aka Karma? If not, lol)

Anywayz, was wondering if you could do me a signature?
One of a Lucario if ya could 
With the words ShiningJPS somewhere on it
And maybe the sentence "The Aura is with us"

If you can't do this, then okay. 
If you can, fanastic


----------



## muffun (Jun 29, 2010)

ShiningJPS said:
			
		

> Hey Muffun (Aka Karma? If not, lol)
> 
> Anywayz, was wondering if you could do me a signature?
> One of a Lucario if ya could
> ...


Sure


----------



## Wish (Jul 2, 2010)

I like your new siggy. C:


----------



## muffun (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you, An. =D






JPS, your request is done.


----------



## muffun (Jul 7, 2010)

New one. So much green.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 7, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> New one. So much green.


Is that Hijikata Toshizo?
I love the signature by the way.


----------



## muffun (Jul 7, 2010)

Nightray said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, and thank you very much.


----------



## muffun (Jul 8, 2010)

The last one was for a contest on AXA forums.

CnC?


----------



## muffun (Jul 20, 2010)

:U


----------



## Sab (Jul 20, 2010)

personally i'm not a big fan of the saturation, but nice effects, they tend to get a bit messy tho, also in some your focal point gets kinda lost. lighting could use some more work. but overall pretty good job. keep up the good work


----------



## muffun (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## muffun (Jul 24, 2010)

Made this a week ago but forgot to upload it to Photobucket.

Also I'm opening requests considering my thread died right after I closed them.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jul 24, 2010)

The first sig (of the two newest) is really cool! 8D The second one's nice too, but I feel like there's too much light pink on the left.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 24, 2010)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7389617/1/#new


----------



## muffun (Jul 24, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7389617/1/#new


Done, check the thread.


----------



## Sab (Jul 24, 2010)

newest one looks pretty good. effects are just a little messy, also work on ur lighting a bit more. kiu


----------



## muffun (Aug 5, 2010)

For the record, it's not Lady Gaga. A few people have said it looks like her.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 5, 2010)

To me, it looks like the right side of a face covered by a mask with white flowing hair coming out of the back.


----------



## muffun (Aug 5, 2010)

With effects and other things, to boot. That's basically what is =P


----------



## Sab (Aug 5, 2010)

one of your best tags yet! with a little lighting and some good text this would be pure smex lol


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 5, 2010)

can I /r/ a sig?
loving how they all look/are coming out.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>erryday i'm /r/'in</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I'm thinking either a green (smash bros green) samus/forget the suit's name..
or something yellow/black with ness (smash bros bumblebee ness, lawl)

if that's too restrictive, maybe something with Brak from the Brak Show, or something with any of the characters from Home Movies, in any color/however.

scratch that.  one with brendan from home movies, before brak.
if you need any kind of screenshot from either of those shows, just PM me with what kind of pose you need, and I'll see what I can do.</div>

THANKXZ MUFFAN 
since you don't take TBT bells... do you take Wild World Bells? !

wait... now I'm confused. :/  what should I supply you with to create the masterpiece?


----------



## muffun (Aug 5, 2010)

Sab said:
			
		

> one of your best tags yet! with a little lighting and some good text this would be pure smex lol


Thanks =D I opted not to go with text but maybe I'll put some in. I'll post an edited version up in a sec.

@Pnaut Just an image that I can use to make the sig.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 5, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> @Pnaut Just an image that I can use to make the sig.


re-watching eps to try and find a good pose/costume..

anything you'd prefer working with?


----------



## muffun (Aug 5, 2010)

Anything's fine, really.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 5, 2010)

in order of preference (take your pick, I can crop any of them if you want)
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>1/preferred</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>3/last</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



</div>

I don't know why, but brendan never makes any good motions/movements :/  ever.

if you don't like/can't work with any of those, tell me, and I'll see what else I can find.


----------



## muffun (Aug 5, 2010)

I'll use the second one. You don't need to worry about cropping it 

But I'll post my outcome when done! WW or TBT Bells are not needed.

muffedit: sup yellow


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 5, 2010)

I EAGERLY AWAIT THE FINISHED PROJECT

take your time, bro.  I can wait :3


----------



## «Jack» (Aug 7, 2010)

Requests are open?
DD
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7401729/1/#new


----------



## muffun (Aug 9, 2010)

Fixed the lighting.

Psycho I'm still working on yours, and all right Jak. =D


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 13, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Fixed the lighting.
> 
> Psycho I'm still working on yours, and all right Jak. =D


and then I was the OMFGAWSUMMM

thanks, bro


----------



## muffun (Aug 13, 2010)

No problem. C:


----------



## Sab (Aug 14, 2010)

i think it could use some more contrast. like a curves layor or something. and a white soft brush just above her head to the left a tad. would make it pop a lot more


----------



## muffun (Aug 18, 2010)

First smudge sig in...I think ever.

Finished Jak's btw, PM'd him.


----------



## Wesley11293 (Aug 18, 2010)

Awesome artwork Muffun  


P.S. I was wondering if you could make me a sig, featuring Yoshi and of course my name, Wesley. It's no rush either, just when you get a chance   

I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## muffun (Aug 18, 2010)

Wesley11293 said:
			
		

> Awesome artwork Muffun
> 
> 
> P.S. I was wondering if you could make me a sig, featuring Yoshi and of course my name, Wesley. It's no rush either, just when you get a chance
> ...


Thank you  I could definitely work on that, will PM it/post it here when I'm finished.


----------



## Wesley11293 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you very much Muffun, I appreciate it


----------



## Sab (Aug 18, 2010)

lacking depth m8. very flat. lighting needs to be stronger and text needs some work. i really like the concept and colors tho. creative work. kiu


----------



## muffun (Aug 18, 2010)

Sab said:
			
		

> lacking depth m8. very flat. lighting needs to be stronger and text needs some work. i really like the concept and colors tho. creative work. kiu


Thanks for the feedback =D It was my first smudge sig so I didn't expect it to be amazing but I generally like the way it turned out.


----------



## muffun (Aug 18, 2010)

Finished with Wesley's. The text isn't so flat this time at least. Hope you like it.

Effects are kinda messy :L


----------



## Wesley11293 (Aug 19, 2010)

Whoa....are you kidding me Muffun? The signature is perfect! Thank you very much


----------



## crazyredd45 (Aug 19, 2010)

The luccario and toxicroak are uber

P.S. can you make me a siggy with crazyredd and the city, and my name crazyredd45


----------



## crazyredd45 (Aug 20, 2010)

Look the awesomeness of this


----------



## muffun (Aug 20, 2010)

Lol glad you like it.


----------



## m12 (Aug 20, 2010)

Great work. I love your smudging. Try going a bit crazier with the effects, though. You never know. Remember; Color Dodge is your friend.


----------



## muffun (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback.






Yay smudging.

The lighting could probs use work but I can't tell as I am very tired...


----------



## Nightray (Aug 27, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The smudging looks good... I don't know about the lighting. :L Eh, I'm not good with giving concrit..

Oh, and thanks for the signature, Muffun. (again)


----------



## muffun (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi.

This was originally going to be with Entei, but then I decided to use Flareon and then I don't really know what happened.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks cool


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 9, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> This was originally going to be with Entei, but then I decided to use Flareon and then I don't really know what happened.


Quite like what you were going for, but the colours are awful. Looks like you've used mud to colour it xD


----------



## muffun (Sep 9, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was trying to create some sort of a dusty-smokey effect but I guess it didn't work. xD


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 9, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it.. didn't/don't think it's like mud :/

but i don't have much experience making sigs/graphics in general

or i could just be loving that it's an eeveelution.  ogod pokeman


----------



## muffun (Sep 9, 2010)

I like it with the line because it makes it kind of interesting. But watchu think Willis?


----------



## m12 (Sep 9, 2010)

The line is amazing, though the focal seems to have a low quality appeal to it. I love the color.


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 9, 2010)

The line is a kind of love/hate thing.. depends on the style of sig you like really. I'm not too fond of how it breaks the flow, I think it'd be better in a place where it doesn't actually break it.

I agree with m12 about the low quality feel though. I think you should look up some tutorials on lighting and focal points, your sigs would greatly improve if you dedicated some time purely to sorting out those things.


----------



## muffun (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. I think I used too many exposure layers lol. But I'll be sure to check some out.


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 9, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> This was originally going to be with Entei, but then I decided to use Flareon and then I don't really know what happened.


Original pokemon for the win!!!

Love Eevee and all the original evolutions


----------



## muffun (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## Lisathegreat! (Sep 17, 2010)

Who is that o.e?


----------



## muffun (Sep 17, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kelis


----------



## Ricano (Sep 17, 2010)

Your sigs are awesome. I can't concrit. since I suck at them, but yeah, nice work!


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 17, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

>


pretty interesting, but just a tad bit lq though.  i don't see anything else bad about it, but  the lighting could be mildly improved (not that it's bad, I can still identify it).  I like the stock you used.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh, xD

It looks good. But, like Niko said, the lighting would look better a bit more darker or something.

It still looks great, but might look a bit better edited.

*Likes*


----------



## muffun (Sep 17, 2010)

Any darker and it would be black. But I get what you're saying. Thanks guys.


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 21, 2010)

I do like a lot of them, but I think there isn't enough contrast in some... they all seem a  little bright but I think it is actually more of a contrast issue... iono you can probably try messing with that a little.


----------



## Sab (Sep 24, 2010)

over saturated >.< nice c4d work tho. the double focal thing with her face on the left is really working for me tho. lighting and depth have kinda been lost cuz of the gmaps and filters u used. i really love the placement of the c4ds and everything, just work on your filters m8. kiu


----------



## muffun (Oct 11, 2010)

Minor bump...I'm a little rusty. I was going for a vintage look as implied by the text.

It's pretty dark though. :s


----------



## Sab (Oct 13, 2010)

nice one. effects look very cool. text could use some work. but why do u make all your tags so flat  i guess its an artistic decision, but i think it makes ur tags lack depth and not log as nice as they could


----------



## muffun (Oct 13, 2010)

Eh I don't know, I like the exposure look I guess. Just a personal preference. My mind is weird, if I don't have it, it feels really half-done to me. :x But I should experiment more.


----------



## muffun (Oct 25, 2010)

frosted butts.











really digging the second one. Are we having a halloween sig/gfx competition because I want to enter


----------



## williamd (Oct 25, 2010)

I dig the Lucario one


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow, your newest batch is really good. ^^ I actually like the first best of the two. The second is awesome, but it feels like it needs something on the sides.


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 25, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> frosted butts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first one is by far the best signature you've done to date. You're finally moving out of the horrid monotone effect you've been using and proving yourself as a graphics artist.

Some critique though.. Focus more on depth. There's a ton of tutorials hovering around the interwebs that can help you with it. You'd be surprised how much it can help your signature if you spend 5/10 minutes really working on the depth of it, trying to see it from a real-world perspective and getting all the lighting and such right.

Regarding the Halloween Sig/GFX competition, if someone starts one I'd most likely enter though I'm not sure whether we'd get many other entries as M12 is currently away and there are a severe lack of other sig makers on this forum now. Plus the interest in signatures and graphic design seems to have dwindled down on this forum now, so I doubt we'd get that many votes either. I don't know, if you feel like starting one then go ahead but be prepared for the fact that it might fail.


----------



## williamd (Oct 25, 2010)

i like the Flareon one as well


----------



## muffun (Oct 25, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I figured as much. I remember Conor saying something about it, so I was wondering

But thanks, guys!


----------



## crazyredd45 (Oct 26, 2010)

the two ones in the post above me are uber

but i shouldn't be surprised any more


----------



## muffun (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks






Lovin' this one. I hate rap though, just liked the stock haha


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Oct 26, 2010)

I like that one, the colors are bright & colorful. Great 0:


----------



## muffun (Oct 26, 2010)

The colors are colorful? lol 

Thanks Lees 8D


----------



## Sab (Nov 4, 2010)

wiz <3 gotta love it cuz its wiz  but text could use some work. btw i haven't done a tag in months but this tag just inspired me  thank you!


----------



## muffun (Nov 15, 2010)

Well glad to see I could be of inspiration =D







Jesus the text is horrid, but it will do for now. It looked brighter in Photoshop, I dunno.


----------



## SilentHopes (Nov 16, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Well glad to see I could be of inspiration =D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it would look better if the white on their suits was brighter, or possibly glowing a little.

Just my opinion.


----------



## muffun (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh yeah, I was planning on doing that. I knew I forgot to put something in, lol.







I got rid of the text because it bothered me.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Nov 16, 2010)

Dude. Dude. :'D

I don't know how to give constructive criticism, but it looks rad. The colors go really well together.


----------



## muffun (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks. They're my two favorite colors and I love Daft Punk so <3


----------



## Elliot (Nov 17, 2010)

I wuv your signatures. -Elly :3


----------



## muffun (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks Elly - Muffun c:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 18, 2010)

You need take requests.


----------



## muffun (Nov 18, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> You need take requests.


You missed word.

lol I kid.

Maybe. I'll have to think about it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 18, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I missed word purpose.


----------



## Niya (Nov 18, 2010)

Umm I really don't want to addto your line of never-ending requests but, um,

Could you make me a cool signature with Yoshi in it? With my name in a bottom corner?

Thre's no rush or specifics or anything. Just do it when you feel like it. :3


----------



## crazyredd45 (Nov 19, 2010)

your latest siggy looks awesome

How many times have i said that?


----------



## muffun (Nov 19, 2010)

crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> How many times have i said that?


Thousands.

@Momo I don't actually have any requests right now, lol.


----------



## muffun (Dec 18, 2010)

Bump from the dead.

I kind of forgot I had this topic, lols.

Anyway, here is my entry for the Christmas Contest. Froslass is da shet


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 19, 2010)

You could've done a Snover with lights on it.


----------



## Mr. L (Dec 19, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Dec 19 2010, 12:38:07 AM]You could've done a Snover with lights on it.


Wouldn't look anwhere near as good, though.


----------



## muffun (Jan 25, 2011)

I haven't made anything in such a long time

Oh well I needed to bump this thread with something

But this tag is too messy


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 20, 2011)

bump

muffun, do you still make siggys

if so can you make me another crazyredd one plz

also could it be infront of his tent plz

if its hard i will pay


----------



## Jake (Apr 20, 2011)

Don't bump threads.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 21, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Don't bump threads.


 
Don't be a douche. He can bump if he really wants to. It's not like he's bumping a lame dead topic.

Nice siggkneetures you have there Muffun. I am tempted to ask if you still make 'em for peeps.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 21, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Don't be a douche. He can bump if he really wants to. It's not like he's bumping a lame dead topic.
> 
> Nice siggkneetures you have there Muffun. I am tempted to ask if you still make 'em for peeps.


 
Agreed, really the only time not to bump topics is when it's something of a... "At the moment" thread, or if it's someone bumping a topic every 10 minutes.


----------



## muffun (Apr 25, 2011)

He can bump if he wants. This isn't your thread.

I'll have to see if I can make time for it. I have AP exams approaching and I'm going to die from them, so maybe after I complete those. If I'm still alive, that is.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 26, 2011)

muffun said:


> He can bump if he wants. This isn't your thread.
> 
> I'll have to see if I can make time for it. I have AP exams approaching and I'm going to die from them, so maybe after I complete those. If I'm still alive, that is.



Lol, ok cheers anyway for not saying no and calling me an idiot


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 26, 2011)

Could you make a sig with dawn and kangaskhan in it?


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 22, 2011)

actually can you make me sig with this car:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and a burnout paradise city background plz once you've finished your exams


----------



## Niya (Jun 1, 2011)

I was wondering if you could make me one with this render: http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?album=search&cat=0&pid=51254#top_display_media

You can go crazy with it, and I'd love my name in it please. No rush, so take your time. Thanks! :3


----------

